# Ports upgrade of icu-4.6 to icu-4.8 breaks system



## volatilevoid (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi,

after upgrading devel/icu from 4.6 to 4.8, several programs, including gdm and the X server stopped working as libicui18n.so.46 was replaced by libicui18n.so.48. Creating a symlink brought back gdm but without showing a login window. Just placing the file from the package also didn't help as gdm wasn't starting at all with it.

In the end, I fixed it by deinstalling the port and doing
`# pkg_add -r icu`.

Anyone else encountered this problem? I'm on 8.2-RELEASE amd64.

Thomas

P.S. After some update, my clock in the GNOME panel stopped working as well - don't know why...


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 12, 2011)

`% less -p devel/icu /usr/ports/UPDATING`


> icu has been updated to version 4.8. Please rebuild all ports that depends on it.


----------



## volatilevoid (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot, wblock. I should have a look at this file more often.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 13, 2011)

If you script your portsnap and port updating (portupgrade, portmaster), make sure you work pkg_updating(1) in there, e.g.

[cmd=]/usr/sbin/pkg_updating -d `/bin/date -v-1w +%Y%m%d`[/cmd]


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm.
`% pkg_updating -d `ls -ltr -D '%Y%m%d' /var/db/pkg | awk 'END{ print $6 }'``


----------

